# ZebraLight H600w



## Glock27 (Jan 4, 2012)

The H600w is showing In Stock! 
One ordered!

G27


----------



## Jrubin (Jan 4, 2012)

Good catch, looked last night and it was not there....


----------



## spelunkik (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## TedTheLed (Jan 4, 2012)

me too. 
if it blinks off after 5 minutes on high,
someone's gonna find a zebra head between their sheets..


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 4, 2012)

It shipped already!
I believe they have the same driver as the SC600 which step down and not off like the SC series.

G27
*Expected Delivery By:*
January 6, 2012


----------



## davidt1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Glock27 said:


> It shipped already!
> I believe they have the same driver as the SC600 which step down and not off like the SC series.
> 
> G27



Looking forward to reading your impressions of this light.


----------



## varuscelli (Jan 5, 2012)

TedTheLed said:


> if it blinks off after 5 minutes on high,
> someone's gonna find a zebra head between their sheets..





Glock27 said:


> It shipped already!
> I believe they have the same driver as the SC600 which step down and not off like the SC series.



Yes...they step down, not off. At least, the H600 is that way and it's hard to picture the H600w being any different.


----------



## Scott Packard (Jan 6, 2012)

Q: Did your H600w come with a headband and a belt clip, or just a headband?
Mine only came with a headband+holder. 
This pic of an (old) H60 shows that model also came with a belt clip:
http://light-reviews.com/zebralight_h60/0.jpg
Edit: Item description says it only comes with the headband holder; no belt clip.
I miss that belt clip.

The tint is less-white than my H60w, and less white than my SC600.
There's no color change at all from center to off-center, like my SC600 has.

I use my headlights really just for very close-up work, so I really like the H60w's flood.
In the summer I use an H60w with the belt clip for nighttime walks.
I had bought a H51Fc; the color + rendering is very good, but not immediately so, it takes some time to look
at things you've been looking at to notice the difference. The amount of H51Fc light was kind of low, and
I've been very used to the energy a 18650 battery has in it so was feeling I had to change out the H51Fc's
Eneloop AA a little often.
My first thought of the H600w was it threw light too far. I don't have a use for that. Or, I have one
use for that: summer nighttime walks.
However, two layers of Scotch magic transparent tape fixed that, plus it has plenty of horsepower to
put out too much light at 18 inches if I want it to. I found I like either the low of the high setting or the
high of the mid setting. The tint is close to the H51Fc. But, there's something just a little more in
the light of H51Fc that isn't in the H600w. It's just a feeling that something more is in the H51Fc that
isn't in the H600w, but I can't quantify it. You can't really tell shining it on a white surface, you have
to use it on something you've been using it on regularly, and switch between using one then the other.
In my case, it's balancing a checkbook (very small writing) and reading small printing.


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, I’m waiting for Lillian to issue me an RMA as this light is going back. The tint was great, the output very impressive and the fit and finish was superb…..but this light leaks water. I had used my new light for a walk in the woods. After I came in, I gave the light a good cleaning with soap & water in the kitchen sink. The light was at or below room temperature when I got it wet. I then put a fresh Panasonic 3100 into my freshly cleaned light and started a stopwatch to record some runtime tests. When I came back into the room, I noticed heavy condensation on the “sealed” side of the glass.
I immediately opened the light and drove over to my office and picked up my vacuum pump. I do HVAC work and a vacuum pump is used to remove air and moisture from Freon piping. I put the H600w into a peanut butter jar with a ¼” fitting brazed into the lid. It took ~15 minutes until all condensation disappeared from the head of the light. The dry light could now be run, in air, without condensation forming. 
The following day I again submerged the light in the kitchen sink. After a 5 minute soak, the light turned on, but the switch was unresponsive. I had to unscrew the tail cap to turn off the light. The switch is now intermittent. I think moisture must be leaking in around the switch.
I made contact and informed them about my light. I was expecting a reply with an RMA, but got this:
*“Staff (Administrator)*
1/9/2012 7:45:45 PM The condensation can be formed when the light is hot and washed with cold water.”

Well I have replied that the light was not hot and condensation forms after the light is submerged every time. We’ll see what happens. Just my luck, they’re showing Back Order on the website.

G27


----------



## fnsooner (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Glock27 for the heads up. I was about to order this. I will now wait and see if you just got a bad light or if this is a common problem.


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 10, 2012)

I just received an RMA #. I am not happy about the day delay. 

G27


----------



## spelunkik (Jan 11, 2012)

I received mine a couple of days ago. I am also concerned that this light might have waterproof issues. I am a caver, where it's quite easy for a light to get wet, and I usually lightly rinse my lights to clean them. So, my lights must be waterproof to a certain degree.

Does anyone recommend that I place my light in a bowl of water to see what happens? I'd rather find out if it leaks now instead of later after the warranty or whatever it's called has passed. Maybe I should contact Zebralight and ask them if the light fails the bowl of water test then can I get a replacement or refund? If they said no, then obviously I wouldn't try the bowl of water test, just in case it leaked.


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 11, 2012)

All of my lights get a wash and submersion test in the sink before I use them much. I always clean and check the threads and O-rings and lube them up with faucet grease before I test them for waterproofness.
Your light would be covered under warranty if it fails the "sink" test..
G27


----------



## spelunkik (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the response.

By the way, do you have any idea where the water might have been getting in at?


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 11, 2012)

There wasn't any water noticeable in the battery compartment. It had to have entered from either the lens or switch seals. I have several SC60's which have the same type of seals and have not had any problems swimming with these lights...they spent hours lighting the bottom of our pool as our "pool light" failed at the first of the season.

G27


----------



## dafeichu (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm excited about this light but the condensation issue doesn't sound good. They describe it as "_Waterproof to IPX8 (2 meters, 30 minutes)_". I need a headlamp for work and one that fails with a bit of water is no good.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.illuminationgear.com/

has 1 h600w and 5 h600 left. I just now called them, and they told me what they had, and immediately ordered a h600w


hopefully I won't have moisture issues, and if I do I don't mind engineering them out meself. I won't be using this in wet too much


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 17, 2012)

I received my replacement today. I was concerned that I had not gotten any acknowledgement that they had received my light back and had sent a replacement, especially since thier web site showed "Back Order".....all in all, good service, but poor communication. We shall see how this one fares with the kitchen sink test.

G27


----------



## Changchung (Jan 17, 2012)

Looking forward to see how the condensation problem finish, I wet my lights a lot...


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll know more in a few hours. Time for a hike along a field and through the woods....and then a nice bath.

G27
P.S. The 600w's are showing "In Stock" right now.


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 17, 2012)

My replacement took an extended bath in the sink with soapy water. Absolutely no condensation or moisture problem at all. The beauty of the Uni-Body construction is that you only have 1 O-ring and all other water entry points are factory sealed with press fit fittings with a gasket sealing the lens.
The light is impressive in use! Great tint....Turbo might not be too useful, but boy does it put a smile on your face!
I dropped my defective light in the mail Wednesday afternoon and had the replacement back Tuesday morning......an impressive turnaround.

G27


----------



## lightening bug (Jan 18, 2012)

I just received my H600w *and it worked 30 seconds*!!
Thereafter I checked the batteryvoltage (was O.K.) and changed the battery.
It didn't help and so I informed Zebralight and wait for their comments.


----------



## Bolster (Jan 18, 2012)

Glock, my concern is that history not repeat itself--Zebra's already been down the road of insufficient seals in 2009. A distressing report.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 18, 2012)

lightening bug said:


> I just received my H600w *and it worked 30 seconds*!!
> Thereafter I checked the batteryvoltage (was O.K.) and changed the battery.
> It didn't help and so I informed Zebralight and wait for their comments.



definitely not normal. I just got my H600w and new eagletac 18650 protected, and worked the hell out of it, in all modes, and it works awesome.

i just ordered another one I am so chuffed. that make 4 zebralights for me this month !


----------



## varuscelli (Jan 18, 2012)

lightening bug said:


> I just received my H600w *and it worked 30 seconds*!!
> Thereafter I checked the batteryvoltage (was O.K.) and changed the battery.
> It didn't help and so I informed Zebralight and wait for their comments.



This might not help at all, but when I got my first ZebraLight headlamp (an H501w), at first I had to really tighten down the tail cap before it would work. I mean that I had to tighten it down more than I had experienced with any other light I have ever owned. After lubing the threads and tightening and removing the tail cap a few times, it got easier and easier for it to make contact and has worked just fine ever since with just average tightening. I haven't read about anyone having a similar problem with an H600 or H600w (and my own seems to tighten down just fine), but it might not hurt to make sure you're twisting the tail cap adequately into place. Couldn't hurt to check, in any case. 

Also...(out of curiosity) what batteries are you using?


----------



## lightening bug (Jan 18, 2012)

varuscelli said:


> Also...(out of curiosity) what batteries are you using?


AW 2900MaH, Redilast 3100MaH and Soshine 2800MaH.
I started with the Redilast and there was light; then I switched between the modes to check them and suddenly the light has gone down.
Then I cleaned the tailcap with sandpaper 2000 for better contact between the body and the cap, but it didn't help.


----------



## Changchung (Jan 18, 2012)

lightening bug said:


> AW 2900MaH, Redilast 3100MaH and Soshine 2800MaH.
> I started with the Redilast and there was light; then I switched between the modes to check them and suddenly the light has gone down.
> Then I cleaned the tailcap with sandpaper 2000 for better contact between the body and the cap, but it didn't help.



Try using something like a peny without the tailcap to make contact with the battery and the body...


----------



## Changchung (Jan 18, 2012)

Glock27 said:


> My replacement took an extended bath in the sink with soapy water. Absolutely no condensation or moisture problem at all. The beauty of the Uni-Body construction is that you only have 1 O-ring and all other water entry points are factory sealed with press fit fittings with a gasket sealing the lens.
> The light is impressive in use! Great tint....Turbo might not be too useful, but boy does it put a smile on your face!
> I dropped my defective light in the mail Wednesday afternoon and had the replacement back Tuesday morning......an impressive turnaround.
> 
> G27



I am going to pull the trigger...


----------



## lightening bug (Jan 18, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Try using something like a peny without the tailcap to make contact with the battery and the body...


With my multimeter on the 20A setting I could not measure any current when I used the switch, but on the 2mA setting I measured a parasitic drain of 29 microamps en that's a normal value. I suppose that or the switch, or the mosfet(s) or the LED is not OK.


----------



## Changchung (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi... I was thinking in wait for the flood version, but I am thinking in buy this model and use some Scotch magic tape to make it a little flood... Now I am wondering about the tint of the W version... Can someone please post some beamshoot to compare with some cool version???

I just order 4 panasonic 3100mha


SFMI4UT


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 22, 2012)

Is it just me, or is the battery compartment exceptionally small? Says it only accommodates up to a 67 mm 18650 cell. 

I was looking to purchase some Panasonic 18650 3100 mAh protected cells from Intl-Outdoor, but just noticed in a review that they were listed as being 68.75 mm. Would the unprotected offering of the same cell be a better fit? Would there be any performance difference? Anyone try using a cell that measures more than 67 mm?


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 23, 2012)

oops, it didn't subscribe


----------



## Changchung (Mar 23, 2012)

I just recieve mine with others...






My zebra collection, miss other H60







SFMI4UT


----------

